# It's a Girl!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi everyone...I'm new here, but have been reading this forum all night now! I just recently picked out a new pup to add to my pack...she will be my only Hav, and I cannot wait to get her. She's 12 days old now, a white and chocolate baby. Here's her pic at 4 days:










I can't wait to see what she looks like as she grows older!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Trueblue,

What a cutie she is. Just wait till you add her to your fur family. It's amazing how these little ones ingratiate themselves into our lives. You're in for a real treat and I couldn't be happier for you. 

Keep us updated with photos as your little girl grows and welcome to the group.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Trueblue to the forum. Tell us about your other dogs. What made you decide that a Hav was for you? Do you have aname that we can call you other than trueblue?

We are all Hav lovers so we are very excited for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwww..she's just a wee thing! How cute!

Congrats and welcome to the forum! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That one black eye is adorable, although I'm sure it will change with time. 

Do you have newer pictures? How can you tell she's a chocolate? By that picture alone, I don't see any pigment developed yet. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I am an extreme dog lover...I'd have all different breeds I think (well, preferably non-shedding ones), if my husband didn't mind. My name is Kim, by the way. I have a standard poodle whose name is Piment (pee-mon...cajun french for black pepper), an english springer spaniel (Bentley), and 2 shih-tzus (Sushi and Sake). I've read so many great things about the Havanese breed...everyone raves about what happy little dogs they are. I've been wanting to get one, but they are sooo expensive. Anyway, I just kept having an itch to add just one more dog to the pack, so decided to get my dream pup to round out the crew. 

I had a really difficult time deciding between the male and female (her brother is lying under her in the picture). His markings are beautiful, but I was drawn to her eye patch and moustache  The breeder was also expecting another litter this week of sables or blacks. I never had a chocolate dog before, though, so I decided on my little moustached girl. Now I have to come up with a name...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> That one black eye is adorable, although I'm sure it will change with time.
> 
> Do you have newer pictures? How can you tell she's a chocolate? By that picture alone, I don't see any pigment developed yet.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


I guess it is hard to see in the photo. The breeder told me she and her brother are chocolate and white, and there were also two solid chocolate females that were already spoken for. Here's the litter


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum!
Where abouts do you live?
Your new girl is very cute!!

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Kim, your little puppy girl is truly adorable, can't wait to see more pics of her. Do you have any recent ones? She should be opening her eyes soon...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, just saw the litter pic, I WANT THEM ALL!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> Where abouts do you live?
> Your new girl is very cute!!
> 
> Ryan


I am in Raceland, Louisiana...Lafourche Parish. About 50 miles from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome and very cute! I like the moustache and maybe you can come up with a cute name based on that marking!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Kim! Good luck with your new Havababy! You will enjoy the new addition to your family immensely.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys...I'm going to be just as addicted to this forum as I am to my dogs...lol.

Maryam, this is a pic I got from the breeder today. She's 12 days old in the pic. That MAY be a hint of an eye?? Hard to tell.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That does look like a hint of an eye! Fun! I love when they open their eyes and then start running around.

I was referring to chocolate in the term of the breed description, in relevance to pigment. Perhaps your breeder is referring to coat color instead? Then again, I can't see much pigment from the photos you've posted, but that last one looks like she is going to have a black nose, which wouldn't be a chocolate dog. It would be a perfectly normal Hav!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Kim, What a cutie you have there. You will love the havanese

I was born in Baton Rouge, my mother is from Kaplan. I was raised in Ky though, but used to visit Kaplan until my grandparents passed about 10 years ago. Can't bring myself to go back without them being there, but I do love it there.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome, Kim! Looks like you've got yourself a little cutie there! Thanks for posting the darling pix!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME! GLAD TO HAV YA!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Your puppy has some fun markings! Welcome!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's VERY cute and I bet you are excited! You'll love having a Hav, they are wonderful companions  I adore her markings! I've actually seen a few chocolate (hair) Havs recently with black pigment eyes/nose..pretty cool!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Kim!!! What a beautiful girl you have picked out. It is great that your breeder is sending you pictures! Keep us in pics please!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Kim, I'm glad I asked for new pics, she's sooo cute! And yes, like Kimberly said, it does look like a hint of an eye. She's going to be ready to roll soon :rockon:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum:wave:
Looks like your little brown and white puppy will be a cutie.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Kim. This will probably be the longest 8 weeks for you waiting for your pup to come home. My second just came home two weeks ago. They are so much fun. Keep us posted with lots of photos.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kim, what a doll. her markings remind me of the RCA puppy-- the one that sat next to the gramphone-- of course she won't look like that when she fluffs out. Congrats -- keep the pictures coming-- it is going to be a long 8 weeks or so til you get her.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! I love this place! I'm very excited about taking _____ home (still no name comes to mind), but I'm also a little nervous about having 5 dogs. Add that to my 3 kids, and well, you can imagine the chaos. 

For the breeders out there, can you tell anything about conformation when the puppy is as young as mine? I'm not interested in showing or anything..I honestly don't have time for that, but just wondering when you can start to tell that your puppies are show quality.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, the best time to evaluate the pup is when she is 8 weeks old. Even then some things will still change, but that's the best age as a young puppy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kim, welcome to the forum. Your future puppy is adorable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Kim!!! Welcome to the forum!

Your new little fur baby looks like a little Panda bear:biggrin1: I can't wait to see more photos of her!:whoo:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That does look like a hint of an eye! Fun! I love when they open their eyes and then start running around.
> 
> I was referring to chocolate in the term of the breed description, in relevance to pigment. Perhaps your breeder is referring to coat color instead? Then again, I can't see much pigment from the photos you've posted, but that last one looks like she is going to have a black nose, which wouldn't be a chocolate dog. It would be a perfectly normal Hav!


Are chocolates not normal? I don't know that much about the colors but there are not as many chocolates around, why is that Kim? Is there something I don't know. Are they not quite normal?


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome Kim,
I think your new puppy is beautiful. Sounds like you have a full house, especially now since you have a Hav. I love the brown hair and the chocolate pigment on the Havs. I don't know much about the colors but I know they change. They told me not to purchase one because of the color of hair because it can change. I would like to have one of every color as long as they would be healthy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> She's VERY cute and I bet you are excited! You'll love having a Hav, they are wonderful companions  I adore her markings! I've actually seen a few chocolate (hair) Havs recently with black pigment eyes/nose..pretty cool!
> Kara


Technically they would be brown Havs with black pigment, just like white or cream or gold with black pigment. All would be wonderful and beautiful Havanese. To really be a "chocolate" they have to have brown pigment which will show as a brown nose, lips and eye rims.

AKC describes it better than me....."The pigment on the nose and lips is complete, solid black for all colors except for the chocolate dog which has complete solid, dark chocolate brown pigment."

It'll be fun to watch and see just what happens with her markings as her coat comes in.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your new baby is adorable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

RCKNROB said:


> Are chocolates not normal? I don't know that much about the colors but there are not as many chocolates around, why is that Kim? Is there something I don't know. Are they not quite normal?


They are perfectly normal and smashingly beautiful, Robin!  I think, like Christy pointed out to me, chocolates have brown noses, etc. and I guess a black nose wouldn't be considered 'chocolate' by the description of a Hav, but I'd probably still call it one..

Like, I've seen a cream Hav like Gucci w/ a brown nose, and technically...that is a 'chocolate'.  Verbage...lol.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a chocolate havanese with black pigament. I don't think I have ever seen one. I am not even thinking I have ever seen a chocolate dog with black piagment?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I think a brown hav with black pigment is technically called havana brown maybe? That colors of the rainbow site is still the best for describing color variations and giving them proper names.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I just did some research on the colors of the rainbow, it is great. I found it on Kims site and it explains all the colors and the genetics that causes the colors and pictures of Havs at 3 months 6 months and older and how their coats have changed from dark to light and from light to a darker color like when they were puppie. Great Web Site Kim. I learned so much. I also checked to see if the parents of my Havs had been health checked. I just looked on the copy of the certified Pedigree that the breeder sent to me and put in the AKC number at the top of page and alas, it had all the information I needed. I am just thrilled. We all want healthy animals and children, but if a genetic illness were to pop up, we could warn the breeder so they would not continue to breed those dogs. If only people had to have a pedigree, maybe we could stop cancer, who knows?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Trueblue, a very warm welcome and congratulations on your sweet little girl  It will be fun to watch her grow until her homecoming!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara - Kodi has a brown nose in the winter and it gets black in the summer. Is he a chocolate with a tan in the summer. ound: Or just a cream with a brown/black nose? :doh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, that's called a "winter nose." (It's probably a greyish-brown more than the chocolate brown pigment in chocolate dogs, right?) Breeders try to avoid it, but when you have it in one of your pets, it makes them extra special!  It's magic!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't know how this came to me...but I think I'm going to name her Cricket.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That's a great name. Two out of three of my boys names just popped into my head one day. That's when you know, you have to choose it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim, I LOVE the name!! There has been talk on the forum on other treads where people like the name Cricket. It's perfect!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, Cricket is a cute name and I'm sure Kara will agree, she's always tried to convince someone to choose that sweet name, here you go Kara!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the name Cricket.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Kimberly. It's just another Havanese surprise. Shelby's nose stays black.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If I had a girl I would probably name her Cricket. I just think it's a great name!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

Welcome to the forum.  Your little girl is so adorable and her markings remind me of a panda. I too like the name Cricket.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How do you stand the wait when you know you're getting a puppy?? I'm having a difficult time waiting for my Cricket!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You buy things for the puppy! 

When I was waiting for Kubrick I bought something new for him every week until he came!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG, what an adorable little girl! I LOVE her markings and I have always loved the name Cricket. I've wished I had named my chihuahua that. Yay! It will be hard to wait 8 weeks for her, but at least you can start preparing!

Welcome to the forum, Kim!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I had a little dog named Crickett once! Love that name!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

What to do before the puppy arrives....shop, look at the pictures you have of the puppy, shop some more, look at the pics again, pretty much keep repeating those steps. At least that's how my waiting time went.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

any new pictures Kim? she must be almost 4 weeks by now--- we want to see Cricket!!! (I forgot about this post when I pm'd you)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim,
besides shopping and staring at pics for hours, I made sure I get on everybody's nerves, most of all the forum members who were always there to chat about all my excitement as if it were normal :laugh:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Should be getting new pictures next week...will post as soon as I do. We're in the middle of Mardi Gras mayhem down here. Maybe that will help occupy my time for a few days, anyway. :biggrin1: Either that, or I'll drink enough to not think about it...lol.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I just can't wait to see new pctures. :biggrin1:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Kim, Cricket is an adorable name and what a sweet puppy! Welcome to the forum.

While we're on the subject of color, I have a question.Oscar is all white, not a dot of color on him any where.His skin is pink. His paw pads are light brown and his nose has turned pinkish. (was darker when I first got him at age 16 weeks) What is that? I asked my vet and she said it's a sign of aging, but he's only 2. She has admitted that she has had little experience with the Havanese. Any ideas?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohhh...I'm getting so impatient. It's so hard waiting for a puppy to come home. I've been scouring the 'net for puppy pictures....look what i found!!









How flippin' cute is that??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kim, what adorable pics of teeny, tiny Cricket! I LOVE that name and if ever we were to get a female one day, that is top on my list.  I love the little black eye. Very cute! 

Can't wait to see more pics. I don't think I could survive waiting, but what can you do? sigh........ Come on here and make the torture sweeter, or resist temptation and do not think puppy thoughts at all. Hmmmmmmmm...... LOL

You have a beautiful family - saw your pics in the "Other Breeds" thread. I don't know how you do it, with 3 kids and soon to be FIVE dogs! I assume there are no city bylaws limiting the # of dogs. We have a limit of two. Woe is me!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Marj, no...thank goodness no limits on the dogs here. Of course, I do live out in the country, so even though all of our pups live inside, they have 40 acres to run on when we take them out to play. And yes, my life is pretty busy, but at this point, I don't even know what I would do with spare time...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

The pictures of the chocolate puppy that you found is just precious!!!! Now who could resist that face????


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kim I dont think you are any help for those of us with MHS LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nancy
I have a cream Hav who has a black nose all summer and a brown nose in the winter. I was told it is called "winter nose". Some think it is lack of sunlight in the winter. Makes sense to me. There are other thoughts on it as well, such as plastic bowls, allergies, etc. But I go along with the winter nose theory.


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Kim welcome to the site, I to am new here and I am finding myself hard pressed to get off the computer and do anything else. The new addition to your family looks very cute and will only get cuter with age, I promise.

As for the "winter nose" issue, there is no exact reason that it happens. I have a Siberian Husky and it is something that many of his breed go through. Some believe it is the lack of sunlight that causes the lightening of the pigment of the nose. But, since this can also happen to dogs that live in places where the sun shines bright all winter long (unlike here in Alaska where we loose our sunlight) this is perhaps not the case. Either way, it should not be considered a defect just a fact of a doggies life for some, as long as it changes back in the summer months. I consider the point moot unless the dog is a show dog. All dogs (havs especially) should be loved for all the differences that make him or her unique.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Cricket is an adorable name.


----------

